# BWH CLOSED FOR REFURB TREATMENT BEING DELAYED!



## Panther12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi, 

We went for our consent signing on Friday at BWH and was hoping that we could get our appointment for our first set of injections to start down reg (21st day of cycle being 5th Sept) but we have been informed that the fertility section is closing for a few weeks and therefore, we cannot start until the month later - DISAPPOINTED, FED UP and really angry was my reaction! Anyone else experiencing the same delays by the hospital?


----------



## Tabby_cat (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm being treated at BWH. They fertility unit was closed (they did have a temporary unit set up but it didn't have the operating theatre for doing EC) but has reopened now. I was able to start my down-regging injections on 26/8. However I think you have to wait for your next cycle to start after consent signing anyway as you have to have some blood tests and they have to order your meds.


----------

